# Hgh for muscle growth. Q?



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm running my 1st cycle of HGH. 
3.33iu 5on 2off wks 1 & 2 bumped up to 5iu wk 3 onwards. So I'm on my 4th wk now. I alway inject pre-bedtime. I want muscle growth from hgh. So is pre-bed best or post workout? Any views on this?


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

You must use AAS with hgh if you want serious muscle growth, just putting that out there just in case

 Also guys peach you need about 8iu ed of quality gh to build muscle. While thy are sort of right, they are also wrong.  If you can maintain IGF levels in the 400+  range I say you will create new satellite cells and eventually build more muscle.

 It's early and i have not had coffee yet so will get back to this thread later   but  wanted to toss a few things out there for you to think about


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 30, 2012)

I have been strongly considering running test e only cycle. Was thinking 12 wk cycle but I wanna make sure I do it right with all the correct additional AI and pct. That's where you guys come in. With your wealth of knowledge you guys can hopefully help me run the perfect 1st AAS cycle.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> I have been strongly considering running test e only cycle. Was thinking 12 wk cycle but I wanna make sure I do it right with all the correct additional AI and pct. That's where you guys come in. With your wealth of knowledge you guys can hopefully help me run the perfect 1st AAS cycle.



And I am reading best to inj Gh in the moring, because at night our natural GH production is at its highest. I am still reasearching this myself. 

What are your stats as of now? I am going to be running GH for recovery and fat loss not most likely for muscle growth. First cycle is prop the easiest dosage and gear wise. As you said, test e @500mg a week for 12 weeks, get some aromasin for an ai, I ran mine at 12.5mg eod. Nolva/clomid pct. 40/40/40/40. 50/50/50/50.

Now others throw in Dbol and other things in first cycle. But I went with the basics and just wanted to see how I reacted to soley test. I gained 22lbs on a 12 week cycle.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

See JOMO once again I disagrree with the stuff those guys write!  I believe when you inject gh from outside and do it daily you will no longer produce any hgh naturally until you go off or untiul you hit a full day off from it and possibly longer!

 how tied in  IGF  levels are with the negative feedback loop is the real question that needs to be answered. Gh blood levels would return to baseline in 12 hours but IGF stays elevated much longer


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

GH and Slin will get you huge and get you there pretty quickly... That's not easy to manage though.

I prefer my GH in the afternoon or post workout when cortisol is at its highest.  I think that taking it pre-bedtime is a waste as you experience a large pulse of GH as you sleep. I would rather add an additional pulse of GH than have one of the pulses be larger or elongated.

Ez's point may have some merit. I haven't seen much science to back up the idea of shutting down GH production. I will look into it, but also hope Get Some jumps in here to address it.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> And I am reading best to inj Gh in the moring, because at night our natural GH production is at its highest. I am still reasearching this myself.
> 
> What are your stats as of now? I am going to be running GH for recovery and fat loss not most likely for muscle growth. First cycle is prop the easiest dosage and gear wise. As you said, test e @500mg a week for 12 weeks, get some aromasin for an ai, I ran mine at 12.5mg eod. Nolva/clomid pct. 40/40/40/40. 50/50/50/50.
> 
> Now others throw in Dbol and other things in first cycle. But I went with the basics and just wanted to see how I reacted to soley test. I gained 22lbs on a 12 week cycle.



My stats(not impressive I have always been a skinny cunt).
Im 5ft 11 & currently 165lbs 
Been training 15months and gained 30 lb. Not exactly smashing any records but we are all different. 

So for someone of my build would 500mg p/w not be on the high side. This is where i need good guidence.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> My stats(not impressive I have always been a skinny cunt).
> Im 5ft 11 & currently 165lbs
> Been training 15months and gained 30 lb. Not exactly smashing any records but we are all different.
> 
> So for someone of my build would 500mg p/w not be on the high side. This is where i need good guidence.



30 pounds is an impressive gain man. Be proud of that.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> See JOMO once again I disagrree with the stuff those guys write!  I believe when you inject gh from outside and do it daily you will no longer produce any hgh naturally until you go off or untiul you hit a full day off from it and possibly longer!
> 
> how tied in  IGF  levels are with the negative feedback loop is the real question that needs to be answered. Gh blood levels would return to baseline in 12 hours but IGF stays elevated much longer



Hey, like I stated this is all new to me. I like reading from you guys on your experiences. But I do see where you are coming from with an outside source of GH inhibiting our own natural production.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> My stats(not impressive I have always been a skinny cunt).
> Im 5ft 11 & currently 165lbs
> Been training 15months and gained 30 lb. Not exactly smashing any records but we are all different.
> 
> So for someone of my build would 500mg p/w not be on the high side. This is where i need good guidence.



500mg post workout? Can you tell me 500mg of what?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope test e. Lol.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Hey, like I stated this is all new to me. I like reading from you guys on your experiences. But I do see where you are coming from with an outside source of GH inhibiting our own natural production.



 If we have a few guys willing to do blood work we could answer this question for ourselves it would just run us about 180 bucks per guy and to my broke ass that is a lot right now unfortunately 

 The questions is how much does elevated IGF-1 levels really affect the negative feedback loop and for how long after returning to baseline or close to it.

 For the guys that put value into studies there was a study done on ed gh administration vs eod following some children with a real difficiency. After they quit hgh totally it took some time for both of these groups to begin to make their natty gh and the eod group began to make more of it and faster than the ed group. If someone twists my arm I can go dig this study up but I am sure most of you gh lovers have seen it plastered all over the boards for some time now.

 I don't base what I think on that study or any study for that matter. I cycle gh and have been doing so for a long time. I can feel when I begin to recovery my own natty gh and it is usually well over a week and sometimes two after a 9month run for me.

 that doesn't mean I am right though ,  I just think I am lol


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

I am more than willing to do a test down the road, I know that doesn't hold alot of "water" saying that. But what I do and where I am at now will not make this possible.

The earth used to be flat EZ! Have to see/do it for yourself! I agree with you.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> 500mg post workout? Can you tell me 500mg of what?



Test e bro. 500mg per wk.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

If anmyone has a few spare  hundred and really wants these answers I will help you design the testing protocol with dosages and times.

 I should be in a better position to toss more cas toward testing things on myself in the next month or so. I took a 2nd job, yes one sitting from my ass here at home same as the first one but don't tell either place and all should be good!

 I'm down for more testing to answer these things though


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

We should start a GH testing fund. I will throw down some cash money if need be. But lets see if we could...share the wealth.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

that would not be a bad idea and much cheaper to spread the load, I am just not sure how many guys we have really interested in these results outside of the hard core gh ppl to justify chipping in.

 I will gladly pay for 1 test per month out of my measely income lol  as long as the person testing is on a good brand and we can trust them to do the tests.  Which pretty much everyone on this site IMO  we can trust.

 simple requirements such as posting the actual test results would be my only demand. I see too many blood work posts around the boards but only a few actually posting the tests.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 30, 2012)

This will be interesting to do for sure and much likely will bring more ppl here cause of this test with Gh. I wish I was in the states right now, hopefully I will able to help lit bit more once I get  stable in my new civilian life.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 30, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> This will be interesting to do for sure and much likely will bring more ppl here cause of this test with Gh. I wish I was in the states right now, hopefully I will able to help lit bit more once I get  stable in my new civilian life.



x2. Exactly what is holding me back on the testing.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 30, 2012)

As we grow larger and have more gh users on here  I am sure we will make it a reality with board testing!

 We pretty much have done that with at least testing many brands for  potency and lack there of.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> I hope test e. Lol.



You hope he's pinning 500mg of test e post workout? How many days is he training?


----------



## BigFella (Jul 19, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> that would not be a bad idea and much cheaper to spread the load, I am just not sure how many guys we have really interested in these results outside of the hard core gh ppl to justify chipping in.
> 
> I will gladly pay for 1 test per month out of my measely income lol  as long as the person testing is on a good brand and we can trust them to do the tests.  Which pretty much everyone on this site IMO  we can trust.
> 
> simple requirements such as posting the actual test results would be my only demand. I see too many blood work posts around the boards but only a few actually posting the tests.



I'll chip in. If I can help in some dummy doing testing for me so I don't have to - that's worth lot!  Pm me.  I'm researching this shit like crazy, and while TRT is awesome at age 61 I reckon GH is going to be a whole lot better, or at least add heaps of synergy. . .

I'm off sleeping pills now but still not sleeping. Does GH help that?


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

BigFella said:


> I'll chip in. If I can help in some dummy doing testing for me so I don't have to - that's worth lot!  Pm me.  I'm researching this shit like crazy, and while TRT is awesome at age 61 I reckon GH is going to be a whole lot better, or at least add heaps of synergy. . .
> 
> I'm off sleeping pills now but still not sleeping. Does GH help that?



I can tell you BF that I have to take my 2iu in the late afternoon or at night b/c I get sleepy as hell.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

DF do you pin SubQ? I hear some saying SubQ and some saying IM. I thought it was SubQ.

I have also hear the mention of fat loss surrounding the injection sites. Have you experienced this? If so in a good or bad way? (like does it look unnatural dimples or something weird)


----------



## DF (Jul 19, 2012)

I pin sub Q around my lower abs, which could use some spot fat reduction.  I've been on about 7 weeks.  I have not noticed much in the way of spot reduction at this point.  I do know that I am continuing to lose fat & I'm not doing any cardio.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 19, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I pin sub Q around my lower abs, which could use some spot fat reduction.  I've been on about 7 weeks.  I have not noticed much in the way of spot reduction at this point.  I do know that I am continuing to lose fat & I'm not doing any cardio.



Lol nice... no cardio!

Thats exactly where i was thinking of pinning it if that would be of help with the fat in that area. There is (has always) been this tiny little spot below my bellybutton that no matter what always has some fat... even pics from me as a kid and when I was in the best shape ever playing football. Always have this little spot.


----------

